# Batchdatei: Verzeichnis ermitteln / Ordnernamen



## HeartOfTheTiger (12. Januar 2005)

hallo!

ich habe eine variable in der ein Pfad abgespeichert wird: z.B.
c:\Programme\testordner\meineAnwendung.bat
(die aktuell laufende Batch-datei befindet sich in diesem ordner)

ich bräuchte aber nur den Namen des übergeordneten Ordners, in dem sich meine
batch befindet, also hier z.B. "testordner"
kann ich den Ordnernamen irgendwie rausschneiden? (verzeichnisstruktur ist variabel,...können "beliebig" viele ebenen sein)

letztendlich will ich einfach nur den namen des ordners, in dem sich die batch befindet,
in einer varaiblen abspeichern.....

vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen
danke
so long
Michael


----------

